# A little trip to be engaged in.



## rahnjoseph (Jan 5, 2011)

Getting a week holiday from my job and want to spend a fine 5 days trip in australia. A thought about sydney in my mind but been to sydney before and folks want a fine trip to be in. If their is something worth spending and interesting, please leave a reply and it will earn class appreciation.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Coming from overseas for just five days? or leaving from where?, want to tour or just get to a destination?
When?, budget?, any particular interests?


----------

